# New Project for Harry



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Let us know when you finish this one Harry:moil:

Untitled Document


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah, Harry. Make me a blue one with mag wheels.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Harry can handle it, Harry can handle anything!! I wonder does it have a wood engine under the hood


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Maurice said:


> Let us know when you finish this one Harry:moil:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be a few days Maurice, I'm busy making a bowl with sandpaper. (what do I mean I hear you say, tomorrow all will be revealed!)


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I didn't know you could use sandpaper in Paper Mache'...


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

harrysin said:


> . . . I'm busy making a bowl with sandpaper. (what do I mean I hear you say, tomorrow all will be revealed!)


When I lived in California, we'd glue 40 grit to the bottoms of bowls, so they wouldn't slide off the table during an earthquake.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

So Harry,

Does that mean that the chisels will get duller or sharper? Wow, a sandpaper bowl, tough turning I'd think....

Ed......



harrysin said:


> Maurice said:
> 
> 
> > Let us know when you finish this one Harry:moil:
> ...


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

If you get time Harry, I would like one of these to.
Cheers
Pete


----------

